# May '09 Photo Challenge - "In the Garden"



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, there was a bumper crop this month, with a total of 49 entries once all was sorted out. You can find them here to select which one you want to vote for:

In the Garden

*Note: It is well worth looking all of the images at their full size this month, as the thumbnails really don't do some of them all that much justice.*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place. If you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free to send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

* Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting.* The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "*Display Options*" ensure you select Sorted By: "I*mage Name*" Sort Order: "*Ascending*" and then click on the "*Show Images*" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favourite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 2, 2009)

I can see it being a bit of a challenge this month to come up with a clear winner. Get voting you lot


----------



## Lisa B (Jun 2, 2009)

OH I've chosen a winner, they're all good


----------



## Winston Deckard (Jun 2, 2009)

It was hard to choose because there are so many good shots! Still, one of them stood out for me, though!


----------



## Spinach (Jun 2, 2009)

I must say that the one that is in the lead right now well deserves it...it is an AMAZING photo. Not going to say which one it is, but its amazing.


----------



## Plounphom (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow all these pictures are amazing


----------



## MattxMosh (Jun 2, 2009)

They are all excellent, but two really jumped out at me.

It was not an easy choice.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, awesome turnout this month. Nice work everyone and good luck.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 3, 2009)

Let's have some more votes then.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 6, 2009)

Bump. 49 entries and only 41 votes... surely not?

Get voting and let's recognise all those who've taken part.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 7, 2009)

Only a couple of days to go now, get those votes in and keep them coming right till the end.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 8, 2009)

Four hours left to have your vote count!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 8, 2009)

So we have a winner, lots of them in fact this month giving the voting patterns

In first place with 13 votes is Eminart with Through the Looking Glass








In second place with 3 votes is six66picupstyxx






And with a share of third place and too many images to show on this occasion are:


#49 - Antarctican
#41 - Chris of Arabia :blushing:
#36 - Courage My Love
#13 - Hellhound
#16 - rabhobbes
#43 - Spinach
A PM will be issued to the winner shortly


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 9, 2009)

Beautiful shot, Eminart!! Well spotted and captured


----------



## eminart (Jun 9, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> Beautiful shot, Eminart!! Well spotted and captured


 

Thanks!  I was surprised I got as many votes as I did when I saw how many great photos there were this month.  There were some really nice shots.  So, I say congrats to everyone.


----------



## Spinach (Jun 10, 2009)

Eminart.....I'm not sure how you did it but that is an AMAZING shot. Got my vote  The second place shot was amazing to. All the photos were really great but yours deserved to win.
Just out of curiosity what did people think of my shot? its number 43


----------



## Sirashley (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats Eminart, awesome shot, had my vote. This contest had an excellent turnout and I hope to see the same turnout next month. Great shots everyone


----------



## acbus (Jun 19, 2009)

It's was hard to choosen any body any idea any excellent!


----------

